# new series of top gear



## hoikey

Tonight at 8 on 2. Just a reminder for people who forgot


----------



## Naddy37

I had, so cheers......:thumb:


----------



## NarN

Tnx for the reminder, 8 is 9 in Belgium


----------



## Titus A Duxass

Cheers, I'll download it later.


----------



## who45

good week for me - new series of tg, i go to the recording on wednesday - and my 4th ticket goes in the bin now - amazing how everyone i know say they wanna go and yet - cant be bothered, or be bothere with 4 weeks notice to book the day off, or suddenly wanna go because i have summit that they will benefit from - so in the bin it is as i speak lol 

i shouda ebayed it


----------



## 306chris

Nice one but wont be able to watch it tonight - On the road at 4 so I'll be very early into bed.


----------



## hotwaxxx

Thanks - I didn't know it started tonight.:thumb:


----------



## JenJen

Woo hoo you just made this girl very happy 

I <3 Top Gear


----------



## hoikey

Lol. Glad I can be of service.


----------



## Ross

hoikey said:


> Lol. Glad I can be of service.


Its the only service you can give to Jen:lol:


----------



## hoikey

I will give Jen any service she requires lol


----------



## Ross

hoikey said:


> I will give Jen any service she requires lol


Better bring your toolbox:lol:


----------



## hoikey

Lol. It's a bit of a trek so Il probably just go the pub tbh lol


----------



## JenJen

hoikey said:


> I will give Jen any service she requires lol


Service plan A please... remember take it slow then speed it up, quality over quantity 

Im looking forward to my evening of tv actually, got Glastonbury rocking just now then Top Gear then some more Glastonbury with Pendulum so im bopping about - ill chill for a hour with TG then start bopping around again :argie:


----------



## JenJen

hoikey said:


> Lol. It's a bit of a trek so Il probably just go the pub tbh lol


charming...! :lol:


----------



## hoikey

abz001 said:


> charming...! :lol:


Sowy


----------



## JenJen

hoikey said:


> Sowy


haha Puss in Boots he is ace - i bought my step dad a life size one that talks saying his phrases when you walk past it - surfice to say it sits in a dark cupboard facing the corner hahaha (unless i go home, i usually place him somewhere they mum and dad dont pass till late hahaha usually receive a phonecall baring me from the house for a week - well they cant ground me  :lol


----------



## hoikey

ROFL. That's awesome


----------



## alan_mcc

Missed it, highlights? Any challenges?


----------



## JenJen

I missed it as well had to go out on a wee road trip hoping it will get repeated through the week cba watching it on iplayer!


----------



## Alex_225

Must say it was a superb episode, hope the rest of the series continues in the same way.


----------



## Exotica

Just reminded me.


----------



## Ross

I really enjoyed the E type section and the fly past with the Spitfire and Hurricane:argie:


----------



## STEALTH K3

alan_mcc said:


> Missed it, highlights? Any challenges?


The new BMW *M1*

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/articles/2010/12/cars/bmw/m1/bmw-m1-coupe-it’s-here


----------



## Eddy

Wow, I think for the first time in around 3 years, I loved top gear again, so good that its back to the good stuff, that 20 tonne humer type thingy was ace, the 1M was stunning, maybe the SIARPC was still lame but it always is and then the Jag and _that_ outro!!

Honestly if they go all crappy again next week I'll be so angry, I hope it stays at this level from now on.


----------



## [email protected]

grate start to the season  i loved the E-type at the end.


----------



## bigmc

Good programme last night, think they were a tad unfair on the MG6, they should at least test it before slating it. Can't see the fuss behind the E type either.


----------



## Leodhasach

STEALTH K3 said:


> The new BMW *M1*
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/articles/2010/12/cars/bmw/m1/bmw-m1-coupe-it’s-here


The 1M coupe you mean? That's another article from last year.


----------



## JenJen

Damn  gutted i missed it to go the american candy shop grrrrrr

When is the repeat on tv?!


----------



## slim_boy_fat

iPlayer?


----------



## Eddy

Yeah Iplayer Abz, ready whenever you are that way.


----------



## Exotica

I saw them filming it here in Eastbourne, Richard and James were also here.


----------



## PrestigeChris

its normally on again through the week at some point.


----------



## calum001

repeats: http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b006mj59/episodes/upcoming


----------



## Defined Reflections

Very much enjoyed it , i also had the pleasure of detailing a 1M in black last week


----------



## Eddy

That 1m is stunning mate ^ !!

Top gear was great again tonight, so glad its back to being good again, cant' wait for next week now.


----------



## silverback

i have been very critical of top gear the last few series,but these first two have been good imho.


----------



## Martin C.

Defined Reflections said:


> Very much enjoyed it , i also had the pleasure of detailing a 1M in black last week


Don't take it the wrong way, but I would never be able to do a job like that and not getting behind the wheel... It must be frustrating, no?

Outstanding work! :thumb:


----------



## Ross

I am glad its back to being good again.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

Ross said:


> I am glad its back to being good again.


Good?

New ingredients required............


----------



## Ross

Just a bump so you don't forget:thumb:


----------



## DampDog

Nice one..:thumb:


----------



## Kai Herb

Did anybody else catch that tonight Sebastian Vettel is out in the Cee'd


----------



## PG Monkey

Kai Herb said:


> Did anybody else catch that tonight Sebastian Vettel is out in the Cee'd


The trailer's here:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/formula_one/14099120.stm

It's the Suzuki Liana being used isn't it? The same car as all the other F1 drivers used for their timed lap around the TG track.


----------



## Kai Herb

Cheers , i just caught a bit on todays F1 coverage


----------



## Ross

I thought it was good again tonight.


----------



## bigmc

Ross said:


> I thought it was good again tonight.


Me too, how fast was Vettel too!


----------



## Elliott19864

It wasnt as good as the past two but still good, like they said it was actually about cars.

Loved the bit on the mclaren, it looked so flat and planted through the corners.


----------



## planktom

can anyone tell me how to see it on the bbc page ?
i have the mozilla addon "modify headers" an it still doesn´t work 
with X-Forwarded-For / 12.13.14.15
are there other solutions against this "Not available in your area" ?


----------



## Derbyshire-stig

tonight`s show flew by, great show as normal imo


----------



## Elliott19864

I wonder why they had the last letter covered on both the regs on the cars at the end?


----------



## GS300

CupraElliott said:


> I wonder why they had the last letter covered on both the regs on the cars at the end?


Privacy I guess? as they own the cars themselves


----------



## Ross

That Merc was a lot of car for the money.


----------



## bigmc

GS300 said:


> Privacy I guess? as they own the cars themselves


Doesn't take much to work out though


----------



## andy-d

liked it, and would Like that bm (and theres not many Bmw i like), would Deffinatly need a full on seeing to inside...
and yes it would slurp fuel faster than a fast thing,but the shape and a v12 mmmmmmm


----------



## Eddy

I thought they showed the Suzuki being crushed in a previous serious under a falling building, so was strange to see it back.

The last 15 mins was epic though, the first 45 not so good, but this series has been much much better than the last few, hope they keep it up.


----------



## CraigQQ

getting a bit bored of TG these days.. same old hat really.


----------



## ivor

I still like top gear it was nice to see to see the old 8series as they still look nice today I just wish they would stop using the Tron soundtrack I like the album but it's getting everywhere


----------



## Buzz819

Eddy said:


> I thought they showed the Suzuki being crushed in a previous serious under a falling building, so was strange to see it back.
> 
> The last 15 mins was epic though, the first 45 not so good, but this series has been much much better than the last few, hope they keep it up.


Nah it was the second car they squashed, that Chevy thing they had after the Liana...

Buzz


----------



## DampDog

> getting a bit bored of TG these days.. same old hat really.


I sort of agree with that, they've obviously found a forumula and stick to it doggedly. That said I think last nights was the best show I've seen this series by far. Nice balance between exotic supercar and entertainment. If they are halfway serious about running the big secondhand Merc and Beemer it might be quite interesting.

New Mclaren MP4, is an incredible machine.


----------



## Gruffs

I don't get Clarkson.

On the one hand, he bleats on about Britain not producing any Engineering masterpieces anymore. Then when McLaren produce a car that is that good, to that quality and it basically pisses all over the benchmark for that genre of car. He plays it down as soulless. The McLaren from what i gather is as comfortable (if not more so -ride wise) than a Veyron. But faster than almost everything around a track. And it is not a stripped out racer. And (although expensive) it is cheaper than a 458 Italia.

Why was more not made of this. He seemed intent on leaving buyers cold about it.

I thought the BBC were great at the GP. Championing Britain at every opportunity trying to instill some national pride into a race. Then TG go and do the opposite.


----------



## yetizone

Interesting show last night. Really enjoyed it. I even liked the new Range Rover film as well. Astonishing value for money in the BMW and Mer they have plunged for, but not only that, the selection of cars they had in the sequence shows how many potential 'bargains' are out there that are victims of the depreciation game, CO2 emissions and fuel economy.


----------



## dann2707

Did anyone notice the soundtrack from the film Moon was played throughout the rangerover part? Always sends shivers down my spine that song.


----------



## Eddy

Buzz819 said:


> Nah it was the second car they squashed, that Chevy thing they had after the Liana...
> 
> Buzz


Ahh my mistake, cheers, makes sense now :thumb:


----------



## hotwaxxx

This is the best series for a long time. I love it. 

The cars and locations are fantastic (Death Valley/Monaco). Keep it up TG.


----------



## mba

Loved the show last night and after seeing Vettel i think he came across as a really nice guy, which is a shame as i really wanted to hate him :lol:

TBH i think i would have the McLaren over and above the Fezza. 

Oh and the lady juice & white powder in the Merc :lol:


----------



## Eddy

I have to say, I thought the 458 and Mclaren were both ugly as sin, in fact, it seems its the way with all new cars, they seem to scared to be bold, the new Range rover was hidious and the new m5? just so bland.

But I agree about this being the best series in a looong time, its been about 2 years since I have enjoyed Top Gear and now its back to basics, love it.


----------



## Jimmy The Saint

In my opinion this series is the best in recent years and last nights show was superb. The highlight for me was the Merc/BMW second-hand V12 test. I hope they make good on their promise to monitor running costs. The only downside for me was the threat of 'normal service resumed' next week 

And how dull did Vettel's lap look? Just goes to show how any understeer/oversteer/drift slows you down.


----------



## hulla the hulla

I REALLY like the idea of that CL600 ..... [flips over to Autotrader for a quick look]


----------



## mba

One for just under £7k


----------



## AndyC

Gruffs said:


> faster than almost everything around a track. And it is not a stripped out racer.


Only on the track where it was partially developed. Evo couldn't get it to more than a second behind the 458 at Bedford and I believe other testers have had similar results.

Seems that "emotion" was the reason it didn't trump the 458 elsewhere too - bit too PS3 for many I guess. It also has the spectre of the F1 wherever it goes which is a shame.

458 sounds nicer IMO :thumb:


----------



## Eddy

AndyC said:


> Only on the track where it was partially developed. Evo couldn't get it to more than a second behind the 458 at Bedford and I believe other testers have had similar results.
> 
> Seems that "emotion" was the reason it didn't trump the 458 elsewhere too - bit too PS3 for many I guess. It also has the spectre of the F1 wherever it goes which is a shame.
> 
> 458 sounds nicer IMO :thumb:


True the Mclaren sounded pretty awful, not a supercar sound for sure.


----------



## Multipla Mick

Another good episode in a good series, so far... hope they carry on in the same vein. 
Even the Star in the Wotsname Car was worth watching, Vettel coming over very well and so much unlike the stereotype of the uber efficient, arrogant unt humourless Chermans that we all know and love (carefully avoiding mentioning Schumachers of either mardy Ralf or wunderchin Michael flavour.... oh...). Top bloke by the look of him, but I'll always favour our brave British lads when the lights go out. Vettel is a bit quick in the Liana mind you... Time to get Hamilton back, in the dry this time please 

I was a little underwhelmed by the looks of the McLaren I must say, it seems daft to say it about a supercar, but it almost looked a bit plain to me. Plain as supercars go, anyway. Need to see one in the flesh though, I know you can't really judge from photos/telly properly.

All in all though, this is turning out to be a good series, much welcomed after recent disappointments :thumb:


----------



## Gruffs

AndyC said:


> Only on the track where it was partially developed. Evo couldn't get it to more than a second behind the 458 at Bedford and I believe other testers have had similar results.
> 
> Seems that "emotion" was the reason it didn't trump the 458 elsewhere too - bit too PS3 for many I guess. It also has the spectre of the F1 wherever it goes which is a shame.
> 
> 458 sounds nicer IMO :thumb:


Thanks.

I would actually prefer it over the Fezza because it is a bit understated. Ferraris are (I know i sound daft saying this about this type of car) a bit brash, garish, gaudy and tasteless for me. I'd rather have the Maserati. I'd run out of talent long before the car did.

It's still quick enough and good enough for the likes of me and it doesn't look like it's been run through the outlet store.


----------



## adlem

Agree with what's been said. Doesn't bode well for the rest of the F1 season if that little (and young) German is that quick!

After seeing several MP4-12C's in the flesh now - it doesn't emote any feelings at all. Yes it is technologically a great piece of kit but it's far too sterile. Nothing makes me want one, it's not going to be on a poster in a young boy's bedroom and is never going to be the car you dream of owning when you grow up (imo) and isn't that the point of supercars??

I'm not a massive fan of Ferrari's - yes they're nice, and fast - but i've not 'wanted' one if that makes sense. However - offer me the keys to the 458 or the MP4-12C and i wouldn't have to think twice, the 458 everytime. It's got that 'something' that you need with cars in this vein. The McLaren has nothing and this would be the first Ferrari I've wanted!

Sorry for my waffle - roll on the rest of the series :thumb:


----------



## bigmc

adlem said:


> After seeing several MP4-12C's in the flesh now - it doesn't emote and feelings at all. Yes it is technologically a great piece of kit but it's far too sterile. Nothing makes me want one, it's not going to be on a poster in a young boy's bedroom and is never going to be the car you dream of owning when you grow up (imo) and isn't that the point of supercars??
> 
> I'm not a massive fan of Ferrari's - yes they're nice, and fast - but i've not 'wanted' one if that makes sense. However - offer me the keys to the 458 or the MP4-12C and i wouldn't have to think twice, the 458 everytime. It's got that 'something' that you need with cars in this vein.


I loved it, thought it was great looking and great sounding, agree on the Ferrairs though I'd never buy one.


----------



## Elliott19864

Anyone else recognise the GTR reg? One of robbies? T4 GTR.


----------



## Derbyshire-stig

Go Mr Bean


----------



## JenJen

Im really enjoying the new top gear


----------



## Austin mini

Really enjoyed that episode of Top Gear!! Brillant!


----------



## Laurie.J.M

Even though tonight's episode went back to the classic formula of come up with a silly solution to a problem and see if it works and of course everything ends in a fire and an argument I thought it was still really enjoyable. Rowan Atkinson was was a really good guest (just as good as Vettel last week), the general standard of the guests has really gone up, this series has been the best in a long time, there have a few good episodes in the last few series but this one has been consistently very good.


----------



## jamest

It's about time they got some good guests on.

Thats been 3 good ones in a row now.


----------



## The Cueball

Interesting news about the V12 merc mind you... ouchy!!!

:lol:


----------



## JenJen

what the cost to change the coil? 1200quid yes ouchy...


----------



## The Cueball

yeah, that is what I mean.....

I would not be happy about that! :lol:


:thumb


----------



## JenJen

would be a right bummer that


----------



## DampDog

I think you mean

ouchy!!!

£1200... Yikes..

I like TopGear, but thought it ws **** last night..


----------



## Multipla Mick

The guests have definitely been better this series, but they have all still had something to plug I seem to recall (not sure about Ross Noble, I missed him, but he is still a petrolhead and keen biker). Atkinson had a pretty big plug for his upcoming film (Naked Gun/Pink Pantherish type of thing by the look of it, not seen the first one mind you) but was still a worthy guest. The SIARPC has for me, usually been the weak point of the programme, time and again some 'celeb' with a book or film to pimp which seemed to be the main reason for them being on. This time, despite still having upcoming films/tours blah, the guests have been far better.

The dicking about on the railways was alright, certainly livelier and more entertaining than the Combine Harvester for a start. I don't mind the silliness too much when it's done well.

The weakest of this series so far for me, but still a reasonable episode and way better than anything else on the other channels at the time.


----------



## JenJen

Men, just proves you cant make them all happy


----------



## Tricky Red

The episode last week was really good. I thought that Top Gear had turned a corner and gone back to the 'better format'. :thumb:

This week's was dog sh*te. IMO.


----------



## kings..

I think that episode was the low-point of the series.... the poncing around with trains etc was boring and unnecessary; its all been done before in different guises and now its tiresome.

What makes matters worse is we pay extortionate licence fee's for them to squander it on crap.


----------



## sammatty

As long as a caravan ends in flames, I am a happy man!


----------



## Mr Orgasmo

Liked the first quarter looking at the new jag and GTR but down hill from there onwards. I used to choose top gear over Fifth gear (FG) but to be honest its getting better and better. Testing more supercars and generally more useful tests and challenges with cars.

So I would say for the car enthusiast its the way forwards. 

I watched FG test the new McLaren vs the Ferarri 458. And it was a carefully planned out series of tests. Then the following week saw clarksons review and it was rubbish in comparison, dare I say it I felt they had copied FG's views on it :speechles 

FG over top gear now.


----------



## The Cueball

So what would all the "experts" on here do to change Top Gear, I am of course aware that you all work in TV and know how to plan programmes etc for maximum viewer ratings etc... 
If you don’t like it, TURN OVER.... no one forces you to watch it... you will of course have to find something else to moan like little babies about..... 

:lol:


Apart from the stupid “star in a car” bit, it’s all just for fun and car p0rn...I don’t see what is wrong with it...there is only so much you can do with a car anyway... 

:thumb:


----------



## DampDog

Well... I'd have Sabine Schmitz as "Stiglett" for one, about time the show had a girly to oggle..


----------



## s2kpaul

a good one would be for them to enter the gumball or whatever


----------



## Tricky Red

I would cut the programme from 60 minutes to 40 minutes and lose a presenter. 

Is there really need for 3 of them??


----------



## Lee.GTi180

The Cueball said:


> So what would all the "experts" on here do to change Top Gear, I am of course aware that you all work in TV and know how to plan programmes etc for maximum viewer ratings etc...
> If you don't like it, TURN OVER.... no one forces you to watch it... you will of course have to find something else to moan like little babies about.....
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Apart from the stupid "star in a car" bit, it's all just for fun and car p0rn...I don't see what is wrong with it...there is only so much you can do with a car anyway...
> 
> :thumb:


All the naysayers are aware that there are other channels, aren't they?

It isn't a serious car programme and hasn't been for a LONG time. It's pure entertainment, something you can watch and switch your brain off before a week of work starts, what is the problem with that?

And to the guy complaining about licence fee's paying for this, are you for real? All they daytime crap that is aimed at the jobless masses is where our licence fee is wasted. Not this show that has legions of followers and massive viewing figures week in week out.


----------



## bigmc

kings.. said:


> I think that episode was the low-point of the series.... the poncing around with trains etc was boring and unnecessary; its all been done before in different guises and now its tiresome.
> 
> What makes matters worse is we pay extortionate licence fee's for them to squander it on crap.


I agree this one was the worst of the series so far, the GTR review was worth watching though.

The revenue from the 250,000,000 viewers world wide will dwarf the tele tax income from the UK, if you don't like it don't pay the tv tax.


----------



## -Kev-

kings.. said:


> I think that episode was the low-point of the series.... the poncing around with trains etc was boring and unnecessary; its all been done before in different guises and now its tiresome.
> 
> What makes matters worse is we pay extortionate licence fee's for them to squander it on crap.


license fee is also wasted on jonathan ross's wages, strictly come dancing and a million other things lol


----------



## Shug

Lee.GTi180 said:


> And to the guy complaining about licence fee's paying for this, are you for real? All they daytime crap that is aimed at the jobless masses is where our licence fee is wasted. Not this show that has legions of followers and massive viewing figures week in week out.


Plus I daresay the cost is offset by the number of countries its resold to. 
And dave.


----------



## Martin C.

The last show was pretty funny, even though there was less car testing... But I'm glad to know that I'm on par with Jean Alesi on... English accent! :lol:

Also, I do believe that James May was born to have a moustache...


----------



## kings..

after last weeks rubbish I thought this weeks was quite funny... the interceptor part was by far the best, makes me wanna grow a 70's porno moustache!


----------



## DampDog

Wouldn't say last weeks was rubbish, but it was definitely the weakest show. But last nights was a cracker, Jenson with the "Jason King" bit was really funny.. Looking forwards to seeing how quick the stig with get that F1 beasty round the track.


----------



## Derbyshire-stig

Top Gear USA is back too


----------



## who45

those porn star looking guys were very much suited to the wardrobe it was worrying...........................but onto the stig......

could that guy be the stig??? he knew the top gear track very well in terms of braking points, gear selections, car behaviour etc - hyperthetical question tho


----------



## cav391

think this series has been top, not sure there has been a bad series to be honest


----------



## dann2707

No new episode tonight?


----------



## -Kev-

last sundays said episode 6/6 iirc


----------



## dann2707

You've indirectly ruined my night ! 

ha just kidding cheers for the heads up


----------



## R0B

Mr Orgasmo said:


> Liked the first quarter looking at the new jag and GTR but down hill from there onwards. I used to choose top gear over Fifth gear (FG) but to be honest its getting better and better. Testing more supercars and generally more useful tests and challenges with cars.
> 
> So I would say for the car enthusiast its the way forwards.
> 
> I watched FG test the new McLaren vs the Ferarri 458. And it was a carefully planned out series of tests. Then the following week saw clarksons review and it was rubbish in comparison, dare I say it I felt they had copied FG's views on it :speechles
> 
> FG over top gear now.


Well go off and watch fifth gear as your top motoring fix then,nobody's fussed here fella


----------



## Derbyshire-stig

R0B said:


> Well go off and watch fifth gear as your top motoring fix then,nobody's fussed here fella


yeah all 11 mins of car chat lol


----------



## Exotica

I have to agree 5th Gear is a better motoring programme. I agree with the critics that TG has had its day.


----------



## Derbyshire-stig




----------

